# Troubleshooters- Unplugged wie eh und je ^^



## Tidra-on (22. Februar 2015)

*Troubleshooters suchen...*

 

Die Gilde _Troubleshooters_ auf &#8222;_Die ewige Wacht_&#8220; ist alt. Sie hat nie durch grosse Raiderfolge geglänzt, wohl aber durch ihr familiäres Miteinander. Mittlerweile auf 2 Leute geschrumpft, suchen wir Gleichgesinnte, die mit uns weiterhin die alten Welten als auch die Neuen erkunden und &#8222;ERFOLG&#8220;reich abschliessen wollen.

 

Wir haben weder TS Pflicht (Wenn skypen wir eher^^), noch feste Termine. Bedingt durch unsere verschiedenen Arbeits und Freizeiten, gibt&#8217;s auch keinen festen Plan wann wer on sein muss und soll.

 

Wir brauchen keine neuen Mitglieder, aber ein, zwei...oder drei neue Mitstreiter wären willkommen.

 

Wir sind beide Ü30 ...und dementsprechend weniger heiß auf maximalen Item Wahn...wir spielen wie wir Lust haben. Sind mal alle da, gern zusammen, wenn nicht auch nicht. Dann macht jeder was er gerne will ohne permanent bedrängt zu werden.

 

Wir spielen das Spiel seit beinahe 8 Jahren und sind dementsprechend entspannt und nicht auf der Jagd so schnell wie möglich dies und das zu erreichen.

 

Wir haben am PvP, das sollte man wohl dazu sagen, eher periphäres Interesse.

 

Neben unseren &#8222;100er&#8220; Aktivitäten leveln wir von Zeit zu Zeit unsere Low Chars via Dungeon (nachvollziehbar im Buffed Forum http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/208056-der-dungeonfinder-grisbus-erlebnisse/ ). Aber auch hier gilt...nur mit Zeit und Lust.

 

Wenn ihr also Interesse habt an einer mehr als entspannten Gilde. Schreibt einfach Tidra oder Maryanne ingame, oder im Buffed Forum Tidra-on an alternativ per Battlenet an Bodyhunter.

 

Wir würden uns über den ein oder anderen Neuzugang freuen 

 

Greetz Olli


----------



## Tidra-on (6. März 2015)

*mal push*


----------

